# Frage zu einer Lösung (RMI)



## bRainLaG (5. Feb 2010)

Die aufgabe geht darum per Fernaufruf, dass Integral einer Funktion zu bestimmen.

1. Geben Sie die benötigten Schnittstellen an! 


```
interface Quad extends Remote { double quadrature(Function f, double a, double b)
throws RemoteException; 
interface Function { double call(double arg); }
}
```

ich verstehe das zweite mit interace Function... nicht genau was das bedeuten soll kann mir dabei vieleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Feb 2010)

ist das nicht dein Code?
das Interface beschreibt eine Funktion, die rechnen kann, nicht unpassend

die Klassen und Methoden sollten allerdings public sein, sonst wird vermutlich recht wenig funktionieren


----------



## Sotsch (6. Feb 2010)

[JAVA=42]
public interface Quad extends Remote { 
   public double quadrature(Function f, double a, double b)throws RemoteException; 

   public interface Function { 
      public double call(double arg); //Methode, welche später einen Rückgabewert verlangt (Parameter arg vom Typ Double)
   }
}
[/code]

Was das zweiter Interface nachher genau macht, muss man dann sehen. Hat bis jetzt eben noch keine Funktionalität, was verstehst du denn genau nicht?

Das zweiter Interface kannste nachher importieren, sobald es implementiert werden soll.

Import package.Quad.Function ...


----------

